# Beetle Turbo vs. GTI



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

New member here with a question. This has been touched on in a coupe threads I looked through but I hoped we could come to a definite decision here. 

My situation is this, I'm turning 20, and preparing to buy my first new car. I love the look of the new Beetle, and I owned a 68 bug for awhile that I loved, so all the retro styling appeals to me. However, handling and performance are top priorities on my list, and so I was hoping some of you who have driven both a Mk6 GTI, and the new turbo beetle could let me know what your thoughts were. 

The way I see it, they weigh about the same, have an identical engine, and similar suspension, so it seems like they should perform about the same. But I've heard that VW doesn't want the beetle to challenge the GTI as VW's 'performance halo car.' 

So has the Beetle turbo been watered down in some aspects to make it worse than the GTI, performance wise? I'd be getting either with a manual tranny, if that matters. Thanks for your opinions in advance.


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

I own a MKV GTI and have driven the Turbo Beetle & MK6 GTI. To me the Beetle just seems a bit sluggish compared to the GTIs. My MKV seems a bit harder than the MK6 but over the two GTIs feel like they do have a bit more oomph though you probably wouldn't notice it unless you drove a GTI everyday.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

I own a 2010 GTI right now, and have ordered the beetle turbo LOADED

I think it feels more refined, and smooth. It also doesnt feel as connected (aka not feeling every road bump in the steering wheel) that the GTI has, which could be good or bad i guess. I love the sound it makes, nothing like my GTI and it has plenty of get up and go in Drive mode (which has been redone for 2012 to be smoother and more effecient) and it HAULS in Sport mode.


I ordered it because of its iconic styling, performance, and overall cabin quality and i know i wont regret it. Hell ive already planned a 15 hour road trip to celebrate getting it once it comes in!


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

Burb said:


> I own a MKV GTI and have driven the Turbo Beetle & MK6 GTI. To me the Beetle just seems a bit sluggish compared to the GTIs. My MKV seems a bit harder than the MK6 but over the two GTIs feel like they do have a bit more oomph though you probably wouldn't notice it unless you drove a GTI everyday.


Thanks for the reply. What transission do you have in your MkV? And what transmissions were in the Mk6 and Beetle you drove? I'm curious if it's the DSG that makes the beetle seem slightly sluggish compared to the GTI? Maybe it's programmed differently or something. That's pure speculation, but I'm having trouble thinking of why else it'd seem slower with the same power output and power to weight ratio.. My local dealer doesn't have any manual transmission turbo beetles yet, so I'll probably just have to test drive both cars once they get them. 

Anybody else have any thoughts?


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

The DSG in the beetle for Drive mode was reprogrammed for NA only. It is supposed to be smoother around town, etc. It is going to be sluggish compared to the GTI one. Put it in sport mode, and it is exactally the same software.

Its pretty awesome.


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

dk601h said:


> The DSG in the beetle for Drive mode was reprogrammed for NA only. It is supposed to be smoother around town, etc. It is going to be sluggish compared to the GTI one. Put it in sport mode, and it is exactally the same software.
> 
> Its pretty awesome.


Well, that probably explains the acceleration differences, I'm glad to hear it's the same in sport mode. I'll be getting one with a 6MT anyway, so I'm not so worried about that. How 'bout handling? I believe the beetle turbo has smaller contact patches and less agressive tires from the factory, but that aside will it keep up with a similar GTI through the twisties? Does anybody know if it has an LSD? 

I've never owned a FWD car, so I'm a little nervous about that.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

The GTI and Beetle are on the exact same platform as far as the handling is concerned. They changed the steering feel to be less exact so u dont feel as much of the bumps, etc but thats better IMO. I bombed around some corners and just loved how it handled plus the sound. Which was what got me to order mine.


It does have XDS which is an electronic limited slip just like the GTI which essentially mimics the effects of a LSD.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Suspension*: we don't know if the GTI and Beetle 2.0TSI have the same rate dampers and springs. If the Beetle feels more comfortable, my guess is VW soften the spring rates and/or dampers. Don't forget the sway bars... are they the same?

*Steering*: the Beetle steering is lighter, less centered than the GTI. VW probably boosted the power steering of the Beetle to make it less weighty but more pleasing to a wider range of drivers (ie female drivers). 

Overall, the GTI sits lower than the Beetle.... which means lower center of gravity better cornering? 

One of the things I would do if I bought a Beetle (regardless of trim level) is to throw in a set of Koni FSD dampers and perhaps get lighter wheels. If you get the Turbo Beetle, the independent rear suspension allows adjustment of the alignment for better handling. The cool thing about the Turbo Beetle is you have the GTI parts bin to play around with and the aftermarket potential is huge.


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

KevinVW509 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What transission do you have in your MkV? And what transmissions were in the Mk6 and Beetle you drove? I'm curious if it's the DSG that makes the beetle seem slightly sluggish compared to the GTI? Maybe it's programmed differently or something. That's pure speculation, but I'm having trouble thinking of why else it'd seem slower with the same power output and power to weight ratio.. My local dealer doesn't have any manual transmission turbo beetles yet, so I'll probably just have to test drive both cars once they get them.
> 
> Anybody else have any thoughts?


DSG in all 3 lol.


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input everybody. I think right now I'm leaning towards the Beetle, pending a test drive with a manual transmission. It sounds like what little difference there is performance wise between the two will be not be enough of a reason to get the GTI instead. I can't wait to start seeing modified/tuned Beetles show up to see what the platform is really capable of.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

IMO, if your daily driving involves little traffic, the manual gearbox is the way to go. It can handle more power should you choose to increase the power to Stage 1. Beyond that requires other hardware. The only issue I have with the GTI manual is the clutch is a bit too light.... but that is a personal thing.

If you have traffic, DSG is awesome, very quick shifting, very smooth. However, I'm still concerned about its long-term durability. I keep my cars for at least 200,000 miles and easily over 10 years. Current '01 NB has 193k. 

With regards to handling, get the 17" wheels if you can or go for lighter wheels (aftermarket). Drive the car as it is for a while and feel its limit before you go gaga on the suspension. Koni FDS is a good compromise of comfort and improved handling. If you want to take the car to the track, coilover is the game.

Once you got your Bug, post some pix and tell us how you like it.


----------



## Shortwave (Aug 16, 2011)

I drove a 2012 turbo Beetle demo last week. It feels like the turbo with it's IRS has more potential than the GTI. VW understandably holds it back to keep the GTI "hot hatch" moniker.
The Beetle with it's outward wheels helps. Lower the body a hair, skip the heavy sunroof and with a tuned suspension + rubber, this car could be one of the best handling front wheel drive cars.


----------



## rockstarr (Oct 18, 2011)

In regards to suspension...

Does anyone know if the spring/strut assembly Is interchangeable? 

I ask because someone is selling a coil over setup. They were recently taken off a 2012 turbo beetle. He states they were purchased under the mk5/mk6 platform and bolt in perfect.

Is this correct? If so, he has a sale.

Can anyone support this???


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I have an MkV GTI, and had an MkV R32 which i abandoned for a beetle. Love the looks, interior and speed, oh the speed chipped will get you. handles great too, blew my mind my stock beetle came with 1" wider by 10mm wider tires than the R32. insane.


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

rockstarr said:


> In regards to suspension...
> 
> Does anyone know if the spring/strut assembly Is interchangeable?
> 
> ...


Its the same I install a KW suspension from a GTI


----------



## rockstarr (Oct 18, 2011)

MACRVAG said:


> Its the same I install a KW suspension from a GTI


Sorry for the quick thred jack 

Thanks for the info. 

Was there anything that needed to be modified or was it a direct bolt on?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

So far eveything I've looked up from a GTI will bolt right up to the Beetle. I'm running a GTI tbe Eurojet with no mods to the exhaust. Also I have a GTI intake from AFE installed. Sway bars, coilovers, etc. will bolt right up. I was looking for a GTI because there are so many out there the picks are much easier. I came across my Beetle and couldn't resist the options and deal compared to what I would get in a 2012 GTI. I feel too many people have the GTI, glad I went with the Beetle.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've read mix reviews from car mags and online reviewers saying the Beetle felt heavier where others said it felt swifter and quicker. Anything the car doesn't have or lacking in can be changed or upgraded.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> So far eveything I've looked up from a GTI will bolt right up to the Beetle. I'm running a GTI tbe Eurojet with no mods to the exhaust. Also I have a GTI intake from AFE installed. Sway bars, coilovers, etc. will bolt right up. I was looking for a GTI because there are so many out there the picks are much easier. I came across my Beetle and couldn't resist the options and deal compared to what I would get in a 2012 GTI. I feel too many people have the GTI, glad I went with the Beetle.


I feel the same. I drove both back to back and had a hard time telling a huge difference. I have always wondered why the GTI doesn't have the gauges on the dash? Then it hit me, because race car. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## nuke72 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have not driven the a newer GTI, but from what i gather is the GTI handles the high speed cornering with more confidence. I think the springs, dampeners and sway bars, as suggested are slighlty softer on the Beetle turbo. This seems to dampen the confidence that the GTI garners especially in the rear end motions. As far as acceleration, I think in manual form there is no difference until you get up over 100 mph, if that. I have heard that the D mode of DSG in the Beetle seems to be more sluggish. I have a Black 6-spd manual car and actually think the Beetle is the sportier looking of the two cars. If i want to improve handling, a sticker set of tires and some new suspension components will cancel all that out for sure.


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

nuke72 said:


> I have not driven the a newer GTI, but from what i gather is the GTI handles the high speed cornering with more confidence. I think the springs, dampeners and sway bars, as suggested are slighlty softer on the Beetle turbo. This seems to dampen the confidence that the GTI garners especially in the rear end motions. As far as acceleration, I think in manual form there is no difference until you get up over 100 mph, if that. I have heard that the D mode of DSG in the Beetle seems to be more sluggish. I have a Black 6-spd manual car and actually think the Beetle is the sportier looking of the two cars. If i want to improve handling, a sticker set of tires and some new suspension components will cancel all that out for sure.


The GTI has a thicker swaybar, the rest is the same is you car has the sport suspension, a friend from VW factory told me ...that is one of the reasons I bought a Beetle its a GTI with a better look at least for me


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

most of the parts from MK5 and MK6 GTI can be used on the TB....

if u are looking for performances both are almost the same in every way stock or moded... so it just up to u what u think looks better


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just got my upgraded rear sway bar from a gti gonna throw it in now, pretty sure the front is an upgrade in thickness too


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Kevin, i wouldn't let performance be the overridding factor in my decision. both cars have plenty of power and speed for the road. now if you plan on racing on a track then review the numbers on the cars.

I would base my selection on the overall look that you want, they look totally different, which look do you like? Do they cost about the same, packages, items you just have to have, go with that, because that will make you the most satisfied in the long run.

Are you going to use the performance because one car is a 20th of a second faster from 0 to 60 or in the quarter of a mile, who cares. If your driving on the road and a responsible person that will never make a difference.

The both handle well stock, the beetle has a softer ride, even with the 19 inch tires vs the gti with 18's. so the beetle's suspension definitely feels softer, for me more comfortable on a trip.

I like them both, my wife and i have them both, i like a lot of things about the gti and other things about the beetle. kind of 6 of one half a dozen of another.

Go with the style car you like the best.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

A friend of mine has a MKVI GTI and stock for stock compared to my Beetle Turbo. The GTI was faster and has a slightly more sporty feel to it. But it was not that big of a difference to make me regret going with the Beetle over a GTI. I personally love the way the Beetle Turbo looks over the GTI but you cant go wrong with either


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Completely agree with many comments posted. It comes down to styling. I talk to at least two male customers a week that love the look of the 12+ Beetle, but homophobic insecurities make them think they could never own one. :facepalm:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Completely agree with many comments posted. It comes down to styling. I talk to at least two male customers a week that love the look of the 12+ Beetle, but homophobic insecurities make them think they could never own one. :facepalm:


Yep. All it is is insecurity!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Completely agree with many comments posted. It comes down to styling. I talk to at least two male customers a week that love the look of the 12+ Beetle, but homophobic insecurities make them think they could never own one. :facepalm:


I was considering a GTI, but I'm gay and single and figured the beetle would help.

:laugh:


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

to me the limitation of my new 2012 turbo beetle, is the tires, the car feel stable and doesn't give any indication that it's done cornering , and then the tires give. the suspension has a lot of room, above and beyond the limitations of the tires at the car came with. also as with most stock turbo cars, it feels a little bit like it suffocating.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> I was considering a GTI, but I'm gay and single and figured the beetle would help.
> 
> :laugh:


This analogy hit me between the eyes yesterday when I was at AutoZone. As I was walking away from my Bug a guy getting into his truck turned to me and said _'that looks like a girls car'_. Clearly, I need to do some styling mods to try and change that perception. :facepalm:


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

SaberOne said:


> This analogy hit me between the eyes yesterday when I was at AutoZone. As I was walking away from my Bug a guy getting into his truck turned to me and said _'that looks like a girls car'_. Clearly, I need to do some styling mods to try and change that perception. :facepalm:


Some guy said something very similar to me about 3 seconds before my "girl car" smoked his "man truck" 3 lights in a row. He didn't have much to say after I shot him the bird at the 4th light. 

Don't take it personal, these guys are obviously compensating for something.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> This analogy hit me between the eyes yesterday when I was at AutoZone. As I was walking away from my Bug a guy getting into his truck turned to me and said _'that looks like a girls car'_. Clearly, I need to do some styling mods to try and change that perception. :facepalm:


Who care what Bubba in his pickup thinks? If we all like our Beetle's enough to buy them, lets not worry about what other people think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've owned beetles since I was a kid so I'm used to them making fun of my car selection but seems with this new turbo beetle I'm actually getting guys saying how vw did this one right and gave it a more masculine look...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I've owned beetles since I was a kid so I'm used to them making fun of my car selection but seems with this new turbo beetle I'm actually getting guys saying how vw did this one right and gave it a more masculine look...


It still surprises me how many different kinds of people like this car. I've owned lots of different types of cars that should have gotten more attention, but this car takes it by far

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## nuke72 (Feb 1, 2013)

Most of the thumbs up I have gotten are from guys honestly. But mine probably is the butchest version on the beetle ( black turbo). Guy at work said he liked the way it looked but he was really impressed by the interior design and room... He was impressed and he owns pickup trucks.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to post my personal opinion here. I have bought a 2013 Beetle Turbo 6sp, w/ 19" and the Fender, sun roof etc...after trying the GTI Autobahn as well. For some reason the GTI felt not as responsive as the Beetle and could have been multiple reasons such having a 300 lbs sales guy in the back seat and the fact that he told me that they use regular unleaded fuel on the cars before they're sold. Besides that I thought that the interior was not as appealing as the brochure and compared to the Beetle it just seemed cheaper. I know if you post this question in the GTI forum you will get a different response. I'm older than dirt and some guys I work with said the the Beetle is a "woman's cars and asked me if I was going to put a vase w/ the flower on the dash, but I know that they would make fun of me if I drove a GTI and say that I'm going thru a mid life crisis as well, but all in all the look of the Beetle is retro and modern all at once so I'm happy with my decision and on a side note I'm very happy with the city mpg's as I'm averaging 26 and sometimes I have to drive it like I stole it :laugh:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

TIRADO said:


> I'm going to post my personal opinion here. I have bought a 2013 Beetle Turbo 6sp, w/ 19" and the Fender, sun roof etc...after trying the GTI Autobahn as well. For some reason the GTI felt not as responsive as the Beetle and could have been multiple reasons such having a 300 lbs sales guy in the back seat and the fact that he told me that they use regular unleaded fuel on the cars before they're sold. Besides that I thought that the interior was not as appealing as the brochure and compared to the Beetle it just seemed cheaper. I know if you post this question in the GTI forum you will get a different response. I'm older than dirt and some guys I work with said the the Beetle is a "woman's cars and asked me if I was going to put a vase w/ the flower on the dash, but I know that they would make fun of me if I drove a GTI and say that I'm going thru a mid life crisis as well, but all in all the look of the Beetle is retro and modern all at once so I'm happy with my decision and on a side note I'm very happy with the city mpg's as I'm averaging 26 and sometimes I have to drive it like I stole it :laugh:


Yeah you will get snide comments from those that are insecure or think a car defines a man. I never drove a GTI and personally I think they are ugly. If I was going to get something like a GTI, I'd get the Ford Focus ST. Glad you like the Beetle, post some pics.


----------



## peglegtimm (Mar 27, 2015)

I know this is an old topic but a month ago I bought my third VW and second Beetle. This time being a Turbo S instead of the GLX. I have to say I love these cars. I get so much flak from the Mustang and Honda kids in my town until we take a mile run cause that's all they'll do. Plan on putting the IE race engine in the Turbo S, had one in my GLX, but also converting it to awd this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

TIRADO said:


> I'm going to post my personal opinion here. I have bought a 2013 Beetle Turbo 6sp, w/ 19" and the Fender, sun roof etc...after trying the GTI Autobahn as well. For some reason the GTI felt not as responsive as the Beetle and could have been multiple reasons such having a 300 lbs sales guy in the back seat and the fact that he told me that they use regular unleaded fuel on the cars before they're sold. Besides that I thought that the interior was not as appealing as the brochure and compared to the Beetle it just seemed cheaper. I know if you post this question in the GTI forum you will get a different response. I'm older than dirt and some guys I work with said the the Beetle is a "woman's cars and asked me if I was going to put a vase w/ the flower on the dash, but I know that they would make fun of me if I drove a GTI and say that I'm going thru a mid life crisis as well, but all in all the look of the Beetle is retro and modern all at once so I'm happy with my decision and on a side note I'm very happy with the city mpg's as I'm averaging 26 and sometimes I have to drive it like I stole it :laugh:


I know this is old, but I feel you...I am old as dirt too, but I love it when I am driving and someone plays punch buggy with their friend, spouse, or whomever. I receive more compliments on the styling of the new beetle then I receive the girly car remarks. Not too many make the girly car remarks to my face. On my way to work one morning, I saw one of the IT guys in his big turbo diesel dually pickup truck. I’ll admit he had some get-up and go, but my TB in sport mode left with a “I can’t believe I just got smoked” look on his face from a green light….Bottom line, I love my VWs, but I love my beetle the most out of the eight water-cooled VWs I’ve owned (well, next to the MkV R32 I owned). If I do buy a new car, it’s going to be a convertible 2.0 beetle. I live in Hawaii, why not go topless …LOL!


----------

